# My Livestock Guardian - Don't Laugh!



## fanov8 (May 1, 2012)

So Boomer is our Livestock Guardian.  Please, no one tell him that he is a Golden Retriever and not a Pyrenese or Anatolian.    He is such a great dog, and fantastic with the goats.  Our first baby born is like his shadow, they are never apart.  The buckling climbs all over him and he just lays there.  If Boomer goes to check something out, the buckling is on his heels.  It's a sight to be seen.  Sunday we had a doeling born in the field (oops).  I looked out the window and Boomer was laying on the ground next to her keeping the other goats away.  I'm just amazed at how well he really does with them!  I'm so proud of him!  Without further ado...

Boomer with his Shadow.  Protecting against the highly dangersous CAT!


----------



## dwbonfire (May 1, 2012)

theres something even more impressive when a breed who isnt known to be an LGD steps up and takes the roll as one. i just love it!! thats great. i had a german shepherd who was like that too, suprisingly! tell boomer he is an awesome LGD!!


----------



## Catahoula (May 1, 2012)

That is adorable. I hope my dog will also be protective of our goats. We are getting our goats next weekend.


----------



## terrilhb (May 1, 2012)

What a gorgeous dog. I know alot of people wont agree but I think alot of dogs can be fantastic with goats and chickens. Not just the LGD's. I have 4 dogs. They are all mixed breeds and they are fantastic with my animals.  And my daughter's Rott is fantastic with everyone. They would all die for all of my animals. Love the baby goat too.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 1, 2012)

I don't mean to scare you or anything, but my friend's show sheep flock was attacked by a Golden Retriever and killed 8 or 12 sheep (can't remember exactly how much she said it was). Just be careful and watch your dog at all times around your goats. Personally, I never let my dog (a cockapoo) near my sheep without a leash.

But it's still a cute picture 



			
				terrilhb said:
			
		

> And my daughter's Rott is fantastic with everyone.


You're lucky to have such a great Rottweiler!  My neighbor's rottweiler was not a good dog (she died a couple years ago), probably due to a lack of training on my neighbor's part (she has a pit bull right now that does not know how to behave appropriately). Back in 2003, she came over onto our yard and attacked my miniature poodle while me and my brother (we were 9 and 8, respectively) were playing with him. He needed stitches all along his head.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 2, 2012)

Boomer looks like he does a great job for you!  Thank you for sharing.  I can see that you have experience with him and know his personality which allows you to feel comfortable with him being your LGD.  It is also obvious that you would not put your other animals in harms way.  Great job with your homestead and congrats on  your new kids!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 2, 2012)

No need to say oops because a baby was born in a field!    In many ways it's better for them to be born out in the field, and that's the way most large flocks doing it.  It's natural!


----------



## fanov8 (May 3, 2012)

> I don't mean to scare you or anything, but my friend's show sheep flock was attacked by a Golden Retriever and killed 8 or 12 sheep (can't remember exactly how much she said it was). Just be careful and watch your dog at all times around your goats. Personally, I never let my dog (a cockapoo) near my sheep without a leash.


Thanks, I appreciate your concern.  We have had Boomer since he was a pup and I know him pretty well.  We didn't just throw him out there with the goats.  He was introduced and watched carefully.  I know alot of people do just that though and I understand how you would be concerned.    Now chickens are another story...



> Boomer looks like he does a great job for you!  Thank you for sharing.  I can see that you have experience with him and know his personality which allows you to feel comfortable with him being your LGD.  It is also obvious that you would not put your other animals in harms way.  Great job with your homestead and congrats on  your new kids!


Thanks!  And you are correct, I know him pretty well.

And thanks to everyone else for all the comments, he truly is a great dog!


----------



## bunnyperson (Jun 17, 2012)

I really liked seeing this. I was afraid a retriever wouldn't make good guadians


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wish our dogs were like Boomer!  But...they are NOT...LOL...nothing looks like more fun than chasing them and scattering them when I am walking them over to the pasture.  Maybe we could borrow Boomer to come teach our dogs to do this.  Love the photo ... nice looking dog!


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2012)

I've heard people use Emu, there's a lot of them for sale near me this year.
...do they really make good guardians...??


----------

